# Hair Twirling Madness!



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

I was reading on another thread* that so many of us are hair twirlers. I've got the same problem, but I actually feel as if it's actually taken over my entire life now - especially when I'm at home. I pull at my fringe and make knots with it and then I mess it all up and start again. This can continue none stop for hours. It's a horrible habit and I think it's bothering my fiancee quietly - but it's really bothering me too! It stemmed roughly 3 years ago when I was in a new job and it hasn't stopped it. The only way I could possibly stop it is by shaving it off, but that's not something I wish to do and it wouldn't look good on me either. I guess I could wear a hat? I've tried fidget spinners and other things to keep my hands occupied but it never seems to work for very long. 


What do you think keeps me doing it? Do you think there is a way to stop it? What do you think I should do?


*https://www.personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/16288-do-infps-tend-fidgety.html


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I remember in gradeschool I always wore two ponytails and I'd always be twirling one of them and it would go swish swish swish against the desk. I don't do it all the time anymore, but it is a compulsive thing when I don't know what to do with my hands and my hair is readily available to play with. Wearing my hair in one braid behind my head keeps it out of the way. For me, it doesn't feel like I do it when I'm nervous, it's just a nice silky sensation when I'm spacing out or listening to someone. I've experienced a weird compulsion to run my fingernails under the stiff cloth edge of the back side of zippers on my hoodies, which I only experience when I'm wearing certain hoodies, I don't find my fingers searching for it when I'm wearing something else even if I am feeling nervous, so... I dunno. Some habits like that aren't necessarily from emotional issues I think. Personally I stopped twitching my leg all the time just by willpower every time I noticed myself doing it I'd immediately stop - and it happened a lot but over time it started to be more normal to not do it. 

One thought is to put something like gel or oil on your hair that will leave a residue on your fingers if you touch it so then you'll feel like you need to clean off your fingers, it could help make touching your hair un-enjoyable until you're used to not doing it???


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Aelthwyn said:


> One thought is to put something like gel or oil on your hair that will leave a residue on your fingers if you touch it so then you'll feel like you need to clean off your fingers, it could help make touching your hair un-enjoyable until you're used to not doing it???


Good idea. But I put putty in my hair very single day, so unfortunately I doubt it'll work.

Maybe I need to do what you did and find more willpower from within?


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

My hair is already twirled. Haha.


----------



## bewerent (Jul 23, 2021)

I've been dealing with this problem most of my life until I started dyeing my hair. Dyeing my hair also has to be the right thing to do. I dyed my hair in different colors for several years, and my hair now looks like straw, frankly. I think that in your case you should pay attention to additional masks and balms for your hair, which will improve its condition. Ammonia is not such a positive thing that destroys hair structure. I use tips from (edit advertising) all the time, which has helped me a lot. I'm sure you'll find some helpful tips here if you decide to dye your hair. Be careful.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, wear a hat for a while. It will help break the habit. Good luck.


----------



## Solomider (7 mo ago)

It would be a solution to wear a hat or maybe a scarf to protect your hair from the viewfinder. But I still think it would be a good idea to opt for hairstyles with curly hair, such as braided ponytails, light curls, or many other hairstyles you can find on Pinterest. I had a problem similar to yours, only that I was playing with the hair on my hand. It was a big problem, especially since I was always distracted in stressful situations. I decided to buy an ipl hair removal device, which helped me get rid of my hair and annoying habit.


----------



## cyber-bully (6 mo ago)

Garma Zabi. It's based and good looking


----------

